
Tent.io - ApplaudPumice
https://tent.io/
======
alttab
Protocols solve problems. Whats the problem being solved?

~~~
csixty4
Tent dates back to the days of Diaspora. They've dressed it up a bit, but the
original idea was to decentralize social networking.

